# 08' Ford F350 PS vrs 08' Chevy 3500 DM



## StarlinMarlin

I am looking at replacing my 06' Ford PS with the 6.0 with either an 08' Ford or Chevy. My previous truck was a 02' Chevy DM. My question is, Is anyone currently running the new 08' ford with the 6.4 liter PS? I would like to get a better feel on how strong the power plant is. I like the style of the ford as well as the heaveir suspension (although I do not care for the ride on rough roads). The chevy has a better warranty as the whole powertrain is warrantied for 100,000 miles, not just the motor as ford is. I also like the manual shift mode in the chevy and the ease of maintanence of the chevy. (you can actually change the fan belt on the side of the road if you have to!) 
My current Ford with the 6.0 has been a real dissapointment. I only have 32,000 miles on it and the rear end has gone out once, the ac works when it wants to (The head unit for the ac is on back-order as this has been a problem with these trucks), the window controls have had to be replaced as they quit working. Not to mention that the 6.0 is a dog when it comes to power. It can hardly pull our boat out of the boat ramp (with the truck in 4 Low). My previous truck, a 02 Duramax could walk out of the boat ramp in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Your Ford has had all those problems in only 32,000 miles and your considering buying another one. You Ford boys are loyal. lol

SD


----------



## Blue Water Ho

My kinda Uncle in law says that they a crazy fast, but lack pulling power. I have never drivin one though. Ford geeeze 32K with all thoese problems, maybe thats not the best choice.


----------



## Jfreeman

Dangit Boy, when are you going to let me talk some since into you. First of all I'm not a fan boy for any one brand. I'm on my fifth cummins powered dodge, I still have #4. It has 107,000 miles and it's never seen a shop, still on the original brakes. It yanks a 36' contender up the ramp without touching the gas, that's cummins torque, the way a deisel is supposed to be.

I know too many people that have had trouble with the 6.0. I wouldn't trust a ford. Buy a dodge and your son can drive it 12-13yrs down the road when it has 400,000 miles on it.

I've heard people say that the dodge truck is a peice of ****, well I've had five of them and none of them ever fell apart. I have used and abused my grey dodge in Mexico. I used to baha 60-70mph down a terrible dirt road 40 miles each way in Mexico to get to the deer lease. I had a 99 model, it pulled a 40' gooseneck loaded with three jeeps on it, never had any problems with it either. I sold it with over 200,000 miles on the odometer.

Go get yourself a new Megacab.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Oh yea and right now Dodge has a LIFETIME drivetrain warranty.


----------



## bowed up

I havent heard any thing good about the ford and i know a guy who traded his 03 cummins in for a duramax and now wishes he hadn't. he said he doesnt like the ride of the chevy. I havent heard of any problems with the dodge yet except mileage, but they are getting the same as the others.


----------



## smatthews545

*Ford*

I have a 6.0 liter F-250 4x4 crew cab '04 with a bully dog tuner. I dont ever turn the tuner above tow. Two weeks ago on the way back from fishing. I asked my buddy that was fishing with me to see what our trucks would do. He has an 04 Dodge 4x4 Cummins. I had my 22' Kenner all of the gear, ice, and the bed of my truck loaded to the top, He had absolutly nothing. I whipped him so bad I thought he was messing with me. He called me and was soooooo embarased about how bad I whipped him. I have never had any power issues. I have pulled several large delivery trucks out of the mud at work, that people bet there was no way I could even move them. I am a Ford Man however the new chevys are nice but so are the new Fords. One of my workers just got an 08 F-450 crew cab 4x4 dually King Ranch edition, Man that thing is NICE and very quite. He hauls a goose neck with a bobcat, ditch witch, and a tractor every day of the week. He has had it for 2 months now I will have to ask him if he still likes it as much as when he first got it


----------



## Jfreeman

smatthews545 said:


> I have a 6.0 liter F-250 4x4 crew cab '04 with a bully dog tuner. I dont ever turn the tuner above tow. Two weeks ago on the way back from fishing. I asked my buddy that was fishing with me to see what our trucks would do. He has an 04 Dodge 4x4 Cummins. I had my 22' Kenner all of the gear, ice, and the bed of my truck loaded to the top, He had absolutly nothing. I whipped him so bad I thought he was messing with me. He called me and was soooooo embarased about how bad I whipped him. I have never had any power issues. I have pulled several large delivery trucks out of the mud at work, that people bet there was no way I could even move them. I am a Ford Man however the new chevys are nice but so are the new Fords. One of my workers just got an 08 F-450 crew cab 4x4 dually King Ranch edition, Man that thing is NICE and very quite. He hauls a goose neck with a bobcat, ditch witch, and a tractor every day of the week. He has had it for 2 months now I will have to ask him if he still likes it as much as when he first got it


And your point is? The cummins will still be going strong when your next powerjoke is burning a quart of oil a day. A good friend of mine just blew a head gasket in his 6.0 towing a 18' flatbed trailer back from his ranch. The trailer was empty, less than 2,500lbs.


----------



## Argo

I guarantee you that the results would be different against mine....with or without the load.....the tow tune on the bullydog is about 60 hp extra and it changes to a much firmer shift point while holding the gear....any stock diesel is not going to wind up the turbo and hit the gears like a tuned diesel......even if you had it set at stock you would have the advantage with a tuner......I have a tuner and would have no problem outpulling my neighbors 04 f250 6.slow that is stock, I can outpull him on a grade with 4000 lbs behind my truck and his empty......and as freeman says, the dodge is gonna make it quite a bit further than the ford....I have 70k with no visits on my 05 dodge and he has at least 5 dealership visits for mechanical problems on his 04 ford......

again like freeman said, do yourself a favor and get a megacab.....the 6.7 cummins will get a little worse mileage than the 5.9 but it will outlast the other brands.....


----------



## drred4

I have an 06 Duramax and love it. I am not so keen on the new 08 Chevy design, but I guess it will grow on me. My choice was between the Chevy and The Dodge. I really like the Fords interior and setup though. Not sure if Ford has the fire out the exhaust thing figured out with the twins yet, I know they had some issue right at first.


Anyways, doesn't really matter what we all will say you have to choose the one you like the best.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Sounds like your Ford has other problems. I had and 05 SD 6.0 and it would pull a house off it's foundation. I towed a 12,000 lb 5th wheel with it with no problems at all.

I did have the problem with the A/C and they replaced the head unit. As an interim fix... If it stops working try turning the headlights on and then off. That would get it working again in mine. I know it soinds wierd, but that's what the Ford Service Manager recommended until the new head unit came in and it worked.


----------



## Profish00

Get what ever will put a smile on your face, thats what I did, It's working!


----------



## Argo

I definately agree with profish....whatever makes you happy....


----------



## Hoover

I agree with pro as well, I'm on my 2nd 6.0 never had a problem with either, I pull a 15k lb fifth wheel and have never had a problem with power, I will admit straight up stock the Dodge will win, I know this from experience from a buddy that has one and we did it, however I will say he didn't have it by much half a truck length at most. I just put a Quadzilla chip and commander in mine and it seems to be pretty sweet so far. Got the 5th wheel hooked up now fixing to head to New Braunfels so we'll see.

Now of course all the Dodge guys hear and have buddies trucks breaking down that are fords, I'm not just saying this but I have 2 close friends with Dodge's 1 was an 04' that he got rid of about 6 months ago cuz he had so many problems new Tranny and other problems this was all at 80K. The other one is an 06 don't think he has had really drivetrain problems more steering and alignment problems and interior.

Bottom line I looked at Dodge and almost bought one, I like them, I did not like there smaller interior and I like Ford's interior better.

Dodge does or at least in our test get better gas milage then the 6.0's. I pulled my 24 Southshore and was getting about 12-13 he pulled it and was getting around 14-15.


----------



## koyhoward

Blue Water Ho said:


> Oh yea and right now Dodge has a LIFETIME drivetrain warranty.


Just an fyi, the LIFETIME drivetrain warranty doesn't apply to diesels. They have a 5 year/100,000 mile warranty. Still a really nice truck, and priced way less than Ford and Chevy. Here in Round Rock you can get a new Dodge for $14,000 off sticker. Just heard on the radio yesterday. Good luck with your decision. They're all nice trucks.


----------



## wellconnected

My 06 Dodge CTD megacab has incredible power stock. The two major things I do not like about my dodge are the interior and the A/C. Dodge has not fixed the A/C issues with the megacab yet even with the newer models. On a hot day it will take forever to cool the cab down. At my ranch in summer the truck will not ever competely cool down during the day. At night it will freeze you. Go with leather if you get the dodge. My fabric interior is extremely cheap. It will stain if a drop of water gets on it. Other than those two issues the truck has been awesome. The CTD is the absolute best part of the truck (knock on wood). Good luck.


----------



## trim change

I have an 08 F350, I had a 04 F350 and there is no comparison as to the pulling performance, the 08 kicks A??. I pull a 32' Fountain (12000 LBS). the only disappointment I have is the fuel economy when not pulling is not as good as the 6.0


----------



## Blue Water Ho

nosaltincentx said:


> Just an fyi, the LIFETIME drivetrain warranty doesn't apply to diesels. They have a 5 year/100,000 mile warranty. Still a really nice truck, and priced way less than Ford and Chevy. Here in Round Rock you can get a new Dodge for $14,000 off sticker. Just heard on the radio yesterday. Good luck with your decision. They're all nice trucks.


Oh cool thanks for the heads up. I just hear blip about it on tv or the radio. Figures they leave out the exclusions though.


----------



## H2

I've had a 05 Ford 6.0 put 60K on it and then it was stolen, never had any problems zero trips back to dealer. I now have the 08 with the 6.4 got 12K on it no problems. As far as the power issues the 08 has as much power as the 05 with the superchip. Low end throttle response is much better and it is super quite at all RPM. I have towed my RV 12000# in the overdrive mode, not in tow haul with no kicking in and out of overdrive on trip to San Antonio.

Nothing to not like about the 08 other than the price$$$


----------



## redraider77

How does the Dodge ride compared to 2500HD? I've never had one. Is there a big difference in Dodge 3/4 and 1 ton in ride? Dodge auto trans OK?


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Chevy has a cushyer ride, IFS, (puke). Dodge and Ford have solid front axles.
Not a not really.
Yes anything other than the 47RE, '02 and earler were not good.


----------



## Tombo

None of these trucks really has a good ride, they are heavy duty towing vehicles. They will all tow heavy loads and last alot longer than a gas motor will. 
One of the most important questions to ask is what dealer will service the vehicle. If it were Dodge, I would have to drive to Corpus for good service, 40 miles away. The Ford dealer in Aransas I've heard is pretty good. Chevy, I don't know good or bad. 
You have to pay for it, drive it, clean it. Go with your gut and get what you want. They all cost alot of dough so don't settle for anything less than what you want.


----------



## wfishtx

All of you truck/diesel guys should know that the performance of a truck all hinges on the transmission, and why no one ever talks about how good the transmissions are or are not makes me scratch my head.

Ask any qualified mechanic out there and they'll all tell you the better the tranny, the better the performance of the motor, and from what I've read there isn't a better transmission under a truck than the Allison.

Get yourself a Duramax with the Allison transmission and not only will the motor and transmission last you forever, everything around it will as well.

Good Luck


----------



## barbless

*allison*

I wouldn't say the Allison tranny lasts forever. This could happen to any of them but the guy who reroofed my house has as 05 or 06 chevy and his Allison quit on him at something around 120K miles; he was ^&%$%^


----------



## Blue Water Ho

My buddy has had 3 go out on him. Nothing is bullet proof.


----------



## Gottagofishin

My FIL hasn't been happy with his Chevy Allison. It's been replaced twice at 80,000 miles. He has a working ranch so his gets a workout, but he is religious about maintenance on his equipment so it shouldn't be having the problems it is.

The Ford Torqueshift has a pretty good record. A lot of his rancher buddies like their Superduties and he just ordered his first Ford ever.


----------



## waypoint

*Profish had it right.*

Go with what makes you happy and puts a smile on your face. I have always been a Chevy man but when my Z71 Tahoe just didn't have the power to pull, I decided to get a diesel truck. Problem was the new Chevy design just didn't sit well with me personally. I really liked the looks and pulling power of the new Ford. It has absolutely no problem pulling the 9600 lbs of boat/trailer behind it. Like everyone else said, fuel economy really sucks. But as long as you go into it with eyes wide open, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## fishinfool

www.thedieselstop.com check out this website if you want some good reading material for the fords. its a little biased as its all about fords, but you can read up on all the problems or lack there of for the new 08 6.4l. I picked mine up a couple weeks ago and couldnt be happier with it. it drinks fuel, but hey if i wanted fuel econemy i would a got a civic. the new chevey body style is just not right in my opinion and the new dodge with its redisigned diesel, well who really knows, dont hear any body talking about them do ya. get what makes you happy and dont settle for anything less.


----------



## bassmaster2004

I got a 05 dodge and i love it. pulling really good and runs like crazy. on the other hand my friend has got a 05 ford and was a piece of s%^t. he has had that thing in the shop i know 15 times. head gaskets,values,rear end. and it wll not out-pull me.


----------



## webfoot96

smatthews545 said:


> I have a 6.0 liter F-250 4x4 crew cab '04 with a bully dog tuner. I dont ever turn the tuner above tow. Two weeks ago on the way back from fishing. I asked my buddy that was fishing with me to see what our trucks would do. He has an 04 Dodge 4x4 Cummins. I had my 22' Kenner all of the gear, ice, and the bed of my truck loaded to the top, He had absolutly nothing. I whipped him so bad I thought he was messing with me. He called me and was soooooo embarased about how bad I whipped him. I have never had any power issues. I have pulled several large delivery trucks out of the mud at work, that people bet there was no way I could even move them. I am a Ford Man however the new chevys are nice but so are the new Fords. One of my workers just got an 08 F-450 crew cab 4x4 dually King Ranch edition, Man that thing is NICE and very quite. He hauls a goose neck with a bobcat, ditch witch, and a tractor every day of the week. He has had it for 2 months now I will have to ask him if he still likes it as much as when he first got it


Why don't you tell them about having to replace your front brakes, and power steering, and your second set of tires in less than 50K miles???

I can talk trash.............he's my brother! (SMATTHEWS545) that is


----------



## smatthews545

*Back to the DODGE*



webfoot96 said:


> Why don't you tell them about having to replace your front brakes, and power steering, and your second set of tires in less than 50K miles???
> 
> I can talk trash.............he's my brother! (SMATTHEWS545) that is


Yep I did replace the brake pads at 92k miles-normal maintanence, and 30k miles on a set of dominators isnt that bad when you look at the burn outs, you've seen them I think they are probably still there. As for the power steering yeah that went out but $960 isnt that bad for all the hell that truck is been through. Just for grins how many trannies did you burn up in your last Dodge? I think Kemper is on transmission #3 in his.


----------



## paragod

I have had them both Ford and Dodge never a Durmax I made the mistake off getting rid of my 2001 CTD for the 06 Ford and I must say I had it less than a yr and it was bad news I drive Ford PS for a living and its pretty bad after 18 yrs we are looking at going to a gas chevy chassis for the ambulances Fords are not holding up! u see more Ford problems because between Chevy and Ford I would guess their are more Ford PS on the road so it seems like more problems but I would say your your odds are not on your side for getting a good Ford these days right now they screwed up the best engine they had. Durmax ? What is it ? Allison something came out of the tranny and went thru the roof of the truck in my friends so scratch that idea Ill stay with a good old stick shift ! I can buy 3 of those for 1 auto any like some one else said when she can pull your rig up the ramp with out even touching the gas you know the power is were it should be ! I pulled a 26 ft PennYan Avenger Flybridge from Boaton to Texas with Ford before she was retired and that was the worst trip I have ever made pulling a rig the mountains kicked its A!!8-9 miles to the Gal on a diesel I made the same trip pulling up to NJ a 31 Ft Scrab with twin O/B tripel Alum trailer 200 fuel in the boat CTD 3500 Mega Cab got 15.5 at 70 and never missed a lick only had to come out of 6th for down hill slide !!Shes 1.5 yrs old and almost 60,000 miles runs all night while I sleep I wont make the mistake for a long time of getting another Ford Chevy just needs a real Diesel what is a Durmax ?? Isuzu Chevy or something but what ever u get I hope u get a good one !


----------



## Tombo

I had the pleasure of having my auto tranny rebuilt and it was not pretty. Next heavy duty rig will have a manual transmission. 
It will not be a Dodge due to the nearest dealer could not fix my Dakota and the next dealer was 35 miles away. The Duramx engine in the new trucks is a stop gap measure to meet the emissions, read they will be making drastic changes. 
Do you have a dealer nearby that you can trust, regardless of make?


----------



## Reel Cajun

Just bought a new Ford 2008 6.4 4x4, have 5000 miles on it to date. Particulate filter
went out at about 2900 miles. Dealer said it had a ceramic filter inside that had cracked.
Ford told me that it was safe to drive while we waited on replacement filter, so never out of service. Really like the truck so far. Had an '06 Dodge 2500 4x4, I like the cummins engine, but the truck around it does not compare.


----------



## Catn' Around

I have Nine 6.0 ps and four 6.6 dura's, all trucks are always hooked to a 24' gooseneck, with a 70hp cat skidsteer, around 15,000lbs total. The four dura's only have 35,000 but have yet to ever have to go in the shop. My nine 6.0's have between 45 and 75,000 and I never go a week with out haveing at least one or two go in the shop. I'll never buy another ford. Although I do have friends with 6.0's that very rarely tow that don't have problems, but if you plan on actually using the diesel I wouldn't suggest the fords. I also have 4 5.9's which two have already bit the dust, but the other two run flawless. Cummins wouldn't warrenty one at 77,000 miles so Dodge is now out the window as well for me


----------



## texxmark

I don't understand how you guy's can talk about how long thease trucks last, and that's the reason to buy them. All the trucks listed are '05, '06, maybe an '03 mixed in there with 150-200k on them. If you buy a new truck every 3-4 years who cares how long it lasts. Buy what you want to drive. Me I had an 01' Silverado 5.3 I put 200k on and sold it to my brother. A year after buying that truck I bought an '01 F-250 7.3 PSD. I still have that truck with 260k on it. Both GREAT trucks no problems. Take care of a vehicle and it will last...BUY WHAT YOU WANT TO DRIVE unless you are relly going to keep it.


----------



## Argo

Catn' Around said:


> I have Nine 6.0 ps and four 6.6 dura's, all trucks are always hooked to a 24' gooseneck, with a 70hp cat skidsteer, around 15,000lbs total. The four dura's only have 35,000 but have yet to ever have to go in the shop. My nine 6.0's have between 45 and 75,000 and I never go a week with out haveing at least one or two go in the shop. I'll never buy another ford. Although I do have friends with 6.0's that very rarely tow that don't have problems, but if you plan on actually using the diesel I wouldn't suggest the fords. I also have 4 5.9's which two have already bit the dust, but the other two run flawless. Cummins wouldn't warrenty one at 77,000 miles so Dodge is now out the window as well for me


You should have got a longer warranty......100k minimum if you plan to use it.....I am at around 80k without a single warranty issue........how long does chevy warranty?


----------



## Zereaux

I have an 07 6.7CTD 4 x 4... couldn't be happier, except for the mileage. Recently 
installed an AFE cold air intake that improved the mileage by 1 in town and 1.5 highway. My last truck was a '95 CTD, gave it to my youngest son and he drives it everyday. He recently drove 800 miles round trip pulling a lowboy w/ a tricked out Jeep Cherokee on it. That old truck never missed a beat... I replaced one tranny and one ac compressor in 12 years and 200K miles. My middle son has an 06 5.9 4 x 4,
lifted, 35" tires, Edge w/ juice programmer... he can't wipe the smile off his face when he's driving it. 

Me and a buddy went to New Mexico in September in his 07 CTD 6.7 pulling a 30ft travel trailer and a 4 wheeler trailer behind the travel trailer. We went up and down mountains in the Pecos Wilderness for a week and the truck performed flawlessly.
The Megacab DOES need another ac blower for the back seat... 

Buy a Dodge...


----------



## hoosierplugger

I don't know anything about the new Duramax, but I've heard some things about the '08 Ford 6.4L that I don't like:


the guys on some of the boards are talking 12-13 mpg (not towing)
you've got to pull the cab to replace the turbo
the particulate filters are prone to failure (I'm guessing this is just a bug in the new emissions and they'll get it fixed)
I was looking at maybe trading up my 7.3L, but that stuff changed my mind.

Craig


----------



## Profish00

12-13 around town, she don't drive like granny.

Pulling the cab is 1 hour job.

It's a filter, under warenty. Mine works for now.

Drives like a corvette, I know.

Don't go drive one, 7.3 will be gone.

I have all 3.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Profish00 said:


> 12-13 around town, she don't drive like granny.
> 
> Pulling the cab is 1 hour job.
> 
> It's a filter, under warenty. Mine works for now.
> 
> Drives like a corvette, I know.
> 
> Don't go drive one, 7.3 will be gone.
> 
> I have all 3.


I'm sure I'll bite eventually, just want some of the kinks worked out. How do you pull the cab in an hour? Seems like it would take longer than that.


----------



## Profish00

hoosierplugger said:


> I'm sure I'll bite eventually, just want some of the kinks worked out. How do you pull the cab in an hour? Seems like it would take longer than that.


Might take a lil longer

http://forums.thedieselstop.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1365766&fpart=1


----------



## catchemdallas

just to add to the disscusion, our work trucks are all fords. f250 and f350. i have never run into any major problems and pulling is great. my personal truck is a 2500hd. it too is a solid truck with no problems. i think any of these instances where trucks break is just do to a few bad apples, or high milage. 
just my 2 cents


----------



## sharkinaggie

All of my companies work trucks are brand new ford F250's with the new twin turbo's. They pull pretty hard when you romp on them but the gas mileage is terrible. We are getting like 9 around town pulling a small trailer with a jon boat on it. 

-SA


----------

